# fishes for open top tanks



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

I undestarnd that all fish and shrimp are not suitable for open top tanks. I have some experience with fishes who jump out like SAE and swordtails.

In my new planted setup ( 120cm) I would like schools of tetras ,clown loaches and shrimp. 

Please advice which fishes are no no for open top tanks.

Thanks

ame


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

ame said:


> In my new planted setup ( 120cm) I would like schools of tetras ,clown loaches and shrimp.
> 
> ame


I've heard clown loaches and shrimp don't do well together. Perhaps test some ghost shrimp with the clown loaches to see how they react to them. IF they leave them alone then perhaps try some Amanos/Yamatos. I've heard people say their clown loaches pick off cherries (RCS). It all depends on how much plant cover you have.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello

I have clown loaches with amano shrimp for quite some time now. Not f a problem.

Please let me know of fishes who are not suitable for open top tanks.

ame 


I


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hatchet fish are not suitable, most top lefel fish for that matter would not be suitable except for maybe betta, but even they can jump.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought 6 lamp eye killies (top level fish) a couple weeks ago and last weekend, 4 of them disappeared.. I mean, just gone. I never found any bodies, but didn't look behind the stand really. I'm figuring they must have jumped. Four fish don't just disappear in two days when all the other fish are healthy. Granted they're teenie, tiny (about 1/2 the size of a rummynose tetra).
And, yes, SAE's jump. I've had it happen. yoyo loaches as well. I had one jump to his death in the middle of the night when I was sleeping.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have been wondering about this same question, in regards to my nano tank. At the moment I am thinking of getting a dwarf gourami, but I recall someone having one jump out.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Sometimes it's not just which fish; but also who are the other companions in the same tank. One member of my local plant club has no problem with his Glowlight Danios jumping from his open top tanks. However I tried twice to introduce a school into my 75g and slowly lost both batches due to jumping. We're wondering if the difference is that I've other large, boisterous fish in the same tank which may startle them? I have Congo tetras, not a threat that would eat them; but the Congos do get turbo charged and really go full throttle at feeding time.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Different lighting can startle the same fish differently. Try to wait to start your lights until after there's light in the room.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Ame.

I don't really think any of the fish on your list are notorious jumpers, but as stated above, different things can cause any fish to jump, so that's always a chance you take with an open top tank.

I think some of the biggest triggers are sudden movements around a tank, the other tankmates, getting startled by the lights, or poor water conditions. I don't mean to say that you have any of those factors, but they are just things to watch out for. 

I'm really surprised that you haven't had any trouble with the clowns bothering your shrimp. They must have plenty of hiding places.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Thanks for your replies. So there is no definite reasons why fishes jump? Or is this to do with some species only?

Will the experienced open top owners throw some light on this?

Thanks

AME


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> So there is no definite reasons why fishes jump?


The vast majority of fish kept as pets will only jump due to stress.

Some fish have a more nervous temperament and are more likely jump.

Sources of stress include:
Sudden movements outside the aquarium
Poor water conditions
Tank mates 
The fish are not comfortable in their surroundings

Fish are more comfortable and less likely to jump in really heavily planted tanks. A tank that has gone native is very comfortable. A tank that has gone native is completely filled with plants. This type of tank is some times referred to as a farm tank. Additionally, fish are more comfortable in a tank that is not open on all sides. That is, a tank that has a solid background or is covered on three sides. Also, fish do not tend to jump in a tank with floating plants.

A few fish in nature feed on creatures above the surface of the water and should be expected to jump.
They generally have eyes that tend to point to the sky, e.g. arowanas.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Wiste

I hope apart from movement infront of the tank, the other reasons will be eliminated.

Thanks for your reply.
ame


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

I have heard that clown loaches tend to jump out of the water. So,maybe its not a good idea to have them in an open top tank.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

From what I've seen, many times fish/inverts jump out when they don't like the water conditions. If you have the proper pH levels and other general water conditions, you shouldn't have an issue with many fish/inverts other than those that are simply known to jump out.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Betta splendens may not jump but the rest of the bettas are superb and chronic jumpers!!!


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

FLOATING GOLDFISH - Taylor Gifts

These are truly non-jumpers!
Vic


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I am of the opinion that shrimps may climb out. Obviously, something would drive them to do it: lack of adequate food, poor water quality, feeling threatened, etc. 

Amanos are great out of water (at least for a short period of time) and could make it easily into the next room crawling. I'm not saying shrimps aren't an option, but understand what makes a fish/invert/other leave its home. 

Obviously a lower water level would decrease this risk, as would placing tall plants away from the tank walls. Keep the water clean. House compatible tank mates together. Feed adequately.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think clown loaches will fit in a 120 cm tank. They get far too big for that. 

I have open top and my fish include A flying fox, a school of white cloud minnows, cory catfish and some otocinclus catfish.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I had major problems with Blue Tetra, they got really crazy when the light went out.
I have also had a couple of SAE's to jump out of the tank, i think that mainly was due to them chasing each other.

Angelfish, Neon Tetra, Botia Striata and discus have never been a problem for me.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with SAE's and blue tetras. I've also lost synodontis catfish and a rainbowfish to jumping. Right now I have yoyo loaches, kuhli loaches, albino bristlenose, rams, batasio havmolleri, and asst. mbuna in open top tanks without problems.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

It's interesting that you haven't had a jumping problem with your yoyo loaches; they have a reputation as great escape artists so I covered every gap in my hood.

Mine don't show any interest is jumping, only in continuing their 24/7 feeding activity, lol. My favorite fish so far.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

so far so good. They're very big (~4") since I adopted them from someone who was moving. Maybe they've lost their jumping skills in their old age? I do see them running up and down the glass, and occasionally they break the surface. I've never had one jump out, though, and they've been in their tank for almost 4 months.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I had yoyos and while my tank wasn't open topped, it wasn't completely covered either, and I had no problems with them. They stuck mostly to the bottom and mid levels with the occasional streak to the surface. Great fish...I miss mine!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

i have heard that the fish can't tell where the surface of the water is at night and therefore jump out accidently. I have the moonlights on my 120gal tank and in the 18months since i have had the tank have only had maybe 4 fish jump out (2 SAE's and 2 rainbows). My other 8 SAEs and 5 clownloaches and over dozen rainbows havn't jumped yet.


----------

